# Trailer Town Opens For Katrina Victims



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

FEMA Campers in Use

""Most of the trailers have 200 to 300 square feet of living space, some with pop-out sections"" (any Outbacks??)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Interesting story. I hope they actually manage to fill all these things up!
And what a logistical nightmare!
It will be interesting to see what all of this does to the used RV market in the next couple of years!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I just wonder what kind of mess it is going to be when those black tanks start plugging up. It is hard enough for those of us who actually own an RV, and are well versed in the care and feeding of a black tank, to keep them clean and working. You know good and well, those trailers are connected to a sewer line with the black and gray valve in the open position. And the people living in them who are not "black tank savvy" are going to treat the toilet just like the one at home.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Alot of logistics I'm sure to get one of those camps up and running. They had to essentially build an entire, and large, campground in scant weeks. Think of all the trenching and installation for hundreds of electric, water, and sewer connections. With all the disparaging things being said about FEMA lately, and some deserved, you gotta give them props for pulling this off.

And this is just one of dozens of camps that have to be and are being set-up. It's a BIG job.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Our local Outback dealer says they've sent several and still have several others in the side lot ready to go. They're apparently having trouble finding drivers.

Sure heard alot from dealers that "you better buy now 'cuz FEMA's snapping up all the trailers around" ... but sure didn't notice any of their inventories shrinking. The dealer we bought from was the 1 place that DIDN'T use that line....but really DOES seem to be involved with FEMA.

What a logistical nightmare! 150,000+ trailers - with lots of 'em just not designed for long-term living. Wonder how much "training" FEMA's gonna give about living in a camper ... not to mention how they'll address the need for "community building" as the Trailer Towns grow.

We wish all of those future OB recipients the very best of luck and good fortune.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Someone said recently FEMA bought trailers last year for Florida victims of hurricanes. I doubt it will affect the market, if anything it will keep the manufacturers from having a slow period or layoffs if that normally happens. If the cost of new was high as a result, the cost of used also would be high. I guess time will tell.

John


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

I saw this on the local news and they were showing a 29bhs outback as a typical trailer. Ive got to wonder how they will hold up to full time life and families not used to babying fixtures and doors.
I am happy with the quality but i am more careful in the trailer than at home.







Time will tell & i hope they hold up well,dave


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I drive I-65 in Indiana everyday to work and back and over the last few weeks it is normal for me to see anywhere from 20-50 TT's of all makes heading south. Some are so generic that I cannot tell who makes them. I even saw one pulled over the other day getting a speeding ticket. First time I have ever seen that. The speed limit in Indiana is now 70 and why anyone would want to go over that with a TT in tow is beyond me.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Trailer Towns


I don't know, but that just sounds kind of







to me.

I think I'd prefer to live in an "RV Community".

Mark


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

tonka said:


> I saw this on the local news and they were showing a 29bhs outback as a typical trailer. Ive got to wonder how they will hold up to full time life and families not used to babying fixtures and doors.
> I am happy with the quality but i am more careful in the trailer than at home.
> 
> 
> ...


They all need internet connections so they can visit Outbackers.com and learn a few things - maybe even do a few mods.


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a friend that bought one of the trailers that was used in FLA at a FEMA auction. He only paid 8k for a 30 ft trailer one year old. Not sure if he has the black tank cleaned out yet.


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

Several of the ones that I saw listed for sale in Fla & Miss from FEMA this past summer had the black tanks removed.


----------



## geeserteg (Jul 1, 2005)

CamperDC said:


> I drive I-65 in Indiana everyday to work and back and over the last few weeks it is normal for me to see anywhere from 20-50 TT's of all makes heading south. Some are so generic that I cannot tell who makes them. I even saw one pulled over the other day getting a speeding ticket. First time I have ever seen that. The speed limit in Indiana is now 70 and why anyone would want to go over that with a TT in tow is beyond me.
> [snapback]57917[/snapback]​


I live in central Indiana and saw a train hauling at least 100+ tt's heading south. Pretty impressive site to see.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I just drove from Mississippi to Ohio yesterday. The flow of trailers headed south still continues. I estimate seeing 200 of all makes and models. I did notice 2 Outbacks in the group. Most trailers looked to be 25 - 30 ft. but I did notice a small number of nice fifth wheel models too. I assume the larger families will need them.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Did anybody else notice in that picture in the CNN article they have blocks under the frame in the back? Interesting.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Almost all semi-permanent trailers use blocks on all corners and under the tongue for stabilization. I have found some that stuff a concrete block between the tires for a chock, the tires get pretty squished.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My brother is a FEMA representative stationed out of Atlanta. Last year he became the "Mayor" of one of the campgrounds set up in Florida after Ivan and Charlie. You can't believe some of the stuff he had to deal with. In one instance one enterprising young lady decided to set up a "House of Ill-Repute" in one of the campers. In another case he had to intervene in huge culture clashes between quiet and not-so-quiet people.

In all of this I feel strongly that people have given FEMA a bad rap. Their charge is to provide COORDINATION assistance. They are not going to prevent a natural disaster from happening and they don't own any assets to deal with a disaster. All they can do is locate, procure and ship supplies and other assets. My brother and his coworkers spend months away from their families at the drop of a hat, treat people as individuals as much as they can and pour their hearts into their job. My brother almost missed his youngest daughters wedding last month (they did give him two days off) and works 12 hour days, 7 days a week during the initial phases of a disaster. As the relief effort ramps up and they organize that drops back to 12 hours a day, 6 days a week IF THEY CAN.

FEMA is not the military. They can't direct military or civilian assets. All they can do is suggest what to do. Personally I would have left that job years ago because I doubt you could pay me to do this job.

Reverie


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Bill and I live in Hattiesburg, MS and drive 30 miles south on I-59 to work in Lumberton and then drive north back home each day after school. We can not keep count of the TTs heading down to the coast or N. O. every day. Some of the generic trailors are obviously made like a mobile home on a small scale. They don't look like they would last a summer much less 12-18 months. We have seen motor homes broken down and abandoned, trucks and trailors being towed but thankfully no wrecks. We pass Purvis which is a huge FEMA TT and mobile home depository. It seems to be getting larger and we wonder how many people are actually getting a "home" each day. I have one fourth grade student who is still living in a tent with DIRT floor. Its one of those old army style cook tents with no running water to wash in nor kitchen and bathroom facilities of any kind. The mother told me that she had been in contact with FEMA about the 2nd week after Katrina and was told that her family would be put on the PRIORITY LIST. Ha!! They are still waiting. BTW, they can't leave the property because they have livestock. I bet that if the animals were in as bad shape as the people, THEY would certainly have been taken care before now. Sorry, but I needed to vent. I have offered to haul a potential TT to their property. Maybe the mother will call me today with some good news. I believe that many people are fed up with the feds (pun intended shy ) and are going out and buying on their own. We drove to Covington, LA yesterday to help our daughter pack up and load her little bit of belongings and her horse to move to Texas where she was evacuated. We passed a used camper place which had 3 outbacks (one fiver and 2 TTs) They looked a little different from the outside than the ones we have seen in the past.


----------

